# Junior Gentleman II Longwood



## rdabpenman (Jan 22, 2013)

Made using a piece of Water Fall Bubinga turned, sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and finished with 6 coats of Oil Modified Water Based Clear Gloss MINWAX Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method.
The refill is extended and retracted by twisting the nib and buy pulling on the nib the Parker refill can be changed.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03002.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03004.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03007.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03010.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03013.jpg


----------



## BarbS (Jan 23, 2013)

Gorgeous, and a great way to show off that very showy wood. Nicely done!


----------



## Hubert (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice, VERY nice.


----------

